# Hat and other Materials - Q's



## TableSyrup (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, so I am a noob with heat transfer, but I've been doing a bunch of screen printing.

What materials are acceptable for heat transfer of Plastisol transfers???
I presume cotton, and some poly blends? What else?

I got a hat press, since it popped up cheap, and a younger brothers softball team needs hats.

I am considering running them hats.

I tested a plastisol transfer on a crap beanie I had around, which was 100% Acrylic, and the entire contact area of the heat element became shiny (on the hat)

So... I can presume that the 100% Acrylic Beanies won't withstand the heat necessary to cure a plastisol transfer.

Looking at bulk hats, I am seeing some cheap ones that say they are a 'Wool-like Acrylic'
I understand they are still acrylic, but it is different than Beanie material, so I am wondering if they will work. 

The potential hats in question:
Solid Color Baseball Caps, Pro Style, DOZEN PRICED and PACKED.

Do you think these will transfer ok getting up to 325 Degrees F ???

Thank you !!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I imagine acrylic has the same problem as polyester in that it can become shiny if subjected to high heat & pressure. I've never printed on acrylic but from what I could google, it can discolor around 350 and melts around 425.


----------



## TableSyrup (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not finding good info on it.... so I'm leaning toward it's not commonly done??

I saw the temps too....

Which kinda threw me, cause the temps are higher than I am curing at..... apparently it's enough to shine em tho....

I might try some of the ball caps. The price is right.... might be worth a shot to see how they press and hold up.... worst case I'm out a few bucks.

I'll have to go through the vendors list and see who's got the best price on some cotton hats.

Thanx


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

5 panel caps are poly or 100%. Both work well with cold peel transfers


----------

